# Forum About Russia Society  life in school

## kozyablo

I have seen a lot of films and cartoons, have read a lot of books about american life. And can I ask a question = be popular in american school is SO IMPORTANT for kids and teens? indeed? 
And what about school in the UE? this is like in the USA? 
I was born in Moscow and finished school and university in Moscow. But I don't remember that I and my friends wanted  be popular in school, maybe in class, but without fanaticism, without strong competition.

----------


## fortheether

Everyone is different.  When I went to school in America many years ago I wasn't interested then nor now in being in the "In" crowd.  
Scott      

> I have seen a lot of films and cartoons, have read a lot of books about american life. And can I ask a question = be popular in american school is SO IMPORTANT for kids and teens? indeed? 
> And what about school in the UE? this is like in the USA? 
> I was born in Moscow and finished school and university in Moscow. But I don't remember that I and my friends wanted  be popular in school, maybe in class, but without fanaticism, without strong competition.

----------


## Hanna

The general idea is that it is extremely important to be "popular" in American schools. What you have observed is correct, it's a national "obsession". I noticed the same thing when I was in my teens and read American books and watched some American films etc.  
It is a bit strange, because the things that are supposed to make a pupil "popular" are very shallow. A lot of kids have other interests, are not sufficiently good looking/good at sports etc. 
Last time I saw this syndrome was when I decided to watch Twilight (the film). I think the idea is that the heroine is *not* popular, but I might be wrong.  
I had some American kids at my school (it was a marginally international school) and I remember one girl who had just arrived from the States actually asking me whether my friends and I were the "popular" group or not. I had no idea what to respond and the question was very blunt. England has something a bit similar to the US. The "popular" girls seem to be the sluttiest ones, judging from the appearance... It's such a shame that kids concern themselves with such nonsense when they should be studying! If this kind of culture has not affected Russia (yet) then that's a very good thing.

----------


## Eric C.

I think this disease has affected public schools all over the world. If someone finds a good private school or home tutor for their kids, the kids will be free from caring about that bullsh*t. That's it.

----------


## Ramil

By the way, this BS is very widespread in 'good' private schools too. Probably more than in ordinary ones.

----------


## kidkboom

It goes a whole lot deeper than just American public schools. Or american schools in general. Or even schools, in general. In fact, I think we've touched on something deeply ingrained in human psychology, to the point of being irrevocable. 
On a psychiatric level, people make decisions in almost every sphere of their lives under the influence of many different mental processes; and though not all of those processes are based on this abstract concept of "popularity," a great many of these processes are linked to this concept. When employees are hired for any given job, very often the employer, the hiring party making the decision, is not aware that they are under the influence of several factors of prejudice - not, mind you, the conscious and active thought of prejudice, whereby a person makes a choice they are aware of to treat a person as different - but rather, the subconscious prejudice that is drawn from associations and mental paradigms formed throughout a person's experience. Is the applicant attractive? Are they young? Do they speak well? Do they have visual ticks? Are they nervous, do they look honest? Do they dress well? Do they meet my gaze?  
Understandable, maybe, in an interview, but consider that this process of interchanges takes place every single time a customer approaches a server at a hot dog stand. everytime a court secretary takes paperwork from plaintiffs and defendants to begin a case. everytime a poor person applies for aid, a cop meets a citizen, a soldier comes in contact with a local populace.. these prejudicial thoughts are deep within the makeup of human beings. 
Consider that even the very concepts which drive us to argue about political systems, or social systems, being right or wrong, these concepts, these pressures, they stem from our understanding of this sociological system. What is a rich man? What is a poor man? What is a happy man? What is a happy woman? A happy mother? Do we consider when we ask these questions, what do these people have, what do they own, how do they live? Do we consider their houses and cars, food and clothes, way of speaking, cultural norms, religon, interests, fears? These very same things are the concepts that have created "popularity," since the very first day when mankind's society ceased to be run by the Strongest Guy in Town.  
There's nowhere in the pantheon of human thought that this concept is more evident, than when one examines the good intentions of people. People want self-improvement; this is constant. Is it spiritual, financial, social, physical? No matter - it's the same thing. We are actually using (necessary) prejudicial thoughts and mindsets to disseminate Good Traits from Bad, to plot our course of self-improvement throughout life. What is a Good Trait to one, might not be a Good Trait to another. Some people, when I tell them I don't have a car or cell phone, react with shock and disdain - "what's the matter with you? how do you live like that?" - and others get it - "Awesome, helps the planet, saves you money" etc. .. it's all based on their own personal prejudice of Good/Bad... 
This preference to "popularity" (a function of evolution and genetic recognition) is a trait of humanity, I put it to you, and nothing marked "made in USA."

----------

